# Tappan and Leeseville Spillway



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Never fished either lake much and was thinking about driving to both spillways tomorrow just for something to do. I normally do well at any spillway that I fish.... what's normally the target at these two spillways?


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Very little water depth at Leesville. Below the actual dam the creek has some holes but it is difficult fishing because of the brush. Have not been there in several years but do not think it has changed. No sure about Tappen. I think in the fall during drawdown guys get some fish.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I have always done very well in large sunfish at tappan. I fly fish, and fished them in the current breaks exactly like I would for trout. Have seen some big dark shadows moving around closer to the discharge, I would assume they are catfish.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Waste of time at either. Haven’t been to either in years but the water flow at both has to be minimum.


----------

